# Sushi para UCHI-SAN



## Vanda

Nosso japonês preferido, na calada da noite, 
passou de 1000 posts sempre com muita eficiência 
como 'bom filho' da raça!

Em nome de todos, obrigada Uchi. Você é uma excelente 
aquisição no nosso fórum!

E que venham os sushis! Com palitinhos, é claro!
​


----------



## Nanon

Postiversário com sushis: aqui.

Parabéns Uchi!


----------



## Outsider

Omedetou gozaimasu!


----------



## coolbrowne

Dá-lhe *Uchi-san*. 
Que venham outros milheiros!​Um grande abraço


----------



## Benvindo

Parabéns Uchi! Obrigado por ajudar a remar neste nosso barco!


----------



## Mangato

Parabens Uchi, e para celebrar um golinho de sake

Mangato


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu me junto aos outros em volta da barquinha de sushi e sashimi (com o garfo que trouxe de casa) e brindo com o meu sake _on the rocks_ ao seu milésimo post, Uchi.m Macalé! 

Continue dando o ar da sua graça no nosso fórum e não perca sua paciência oriental com a gente...

Macu


----------



## uchi.m

Oi gente,

Obrigado a todos pelo sushi!

Cheguei aos mil posts, mas saibam que eu aprendo muito com vocês, mais do que imaginam! Quando sobra um tempinho, fico perambulando pelos fóruns à procura de novidades e sempre encontro alguma coisa que eu não sabia antes.

Espero poder contribuir mais!

Obrigado mais uma vez,

Uchi.m


----------



## olivinha

Querido Uchi,
Parabéns e muitos _arigatos_ pela suas ótimas contribuições: é um prazer aprender com você. Desculpe o clichê (que digo de coração): que venham mais 1000!
Um forte abraço e sempre que aparecer no forum...
                                                                   ... gozai mais, tá?*

(minha versão de _gozaimashita_ )


----------



## uchi.m

Obrigado olivinha pela força!


----------



## almufadado

Em cada post do Uchi-San
O sol renasce outra vez
Dourando a palavra vã
Do nosso velho Português

Cada post do Uchi-San
É uma pétala de uma flor de cerejeira
Que se desfolha com elan
Sempre, sempre à sua maneira

Sejam debates, sejam embates
Uchi-san dobra-os quais origamis
E nessa soma de tantas partes
Resultam amigos, friends ou amis

Assim deste teu, Almufadado
Fica a homenagem sentida
E um desejo aprofundado
Que não sejam só mil, seja a vida !
​Bem Haja !

Almufadado ...

PS: atrasado mas com *希望 (esperança)*


----------



## uchi.m

Obrigado Almufadado pela linda poesia!


----------



## Carfer

Olá Uchi

Não deduza deste meu aparecimento tardio a felicitá-lo pelo seu primeiro '_postiversário_' (*) menor apreço pela sua contribuição para os foros. Honestamente, você tem tido uma actividade tão marcante que até estava convencido que já tinha passado muito para além dos primeiros mil. A verdade, porém, é que raramente meto o nariz neste forum dos parabéns e um período particularmente agitado fez com que ignorasse algumas mensagens de pré-aviso do acontecimento. Espero ainda ir a tempo de lhe enviar um abraço de parabéns e de lhe dizer que cá continuo à espera dos seus contributos futuros, que antevejo tão valiosos e interessantes como este primeiro milhar.

(*) Detesto o nome, mas não arranjo outro melhor.


----------



## uchi.m

Obrigado Carfer pelas palavras amigas.


----------

